# Snacks and Munchies for work



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

I need some help finding something that will curb my hunger pangs in the morning while I'm at work. Raw veggies cause me grief, and so does dry wheat and corn cereal. I haven't been able to find Chex up here in Canada, which I understand is all rice.Please help! Recently all I've been eating are candies and other sugary things which are making me gain weight I'm trying to lose!Thanks in advance,------------------RhetanaIBS D for 10 years (and counting, unfortunately)


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

I'm from Canada and I saw Chex in the stores. You can also try crispix which is rice & something else I forgot now. Graham squares, multi grain cheerios, there is alot of choice out there, take a look at the cereal ailse. You can also try fruit roll-ups, cereal bars or energy or power bars. Why dont you make muffins, if you cant take bran what about rhubard muffins or apples or banana they freeze well. Ok, I'm out of ideas now, hopw this helped you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2000)

Wow! 10 years!! How could you stand it? I'm in my 4th and going crazy!!! What is the D behind your IBS? I don't get these letters behind the IBS yet everyone is using them. My doctor hasn't mentioned anything like this.


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

It's a designation we use here to differentiate between IBS types. D=diarrhea, D=Constipation, and G=gas.Hope this helps.Thanks, Silver, for your help.


----------

